# Advice on using UK credit cards in LOS, please.



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello

I am wondering if anyone has had any problem with their UK credit card companies because of living in Thailand. It seems I am going to be stuck in Thailand much longer than expected. I actually don't know for how long exactly. Yippee, no cold winter (s)! I have been told by John Lewis PLC that if I am abroad for more than six months, I will not be allowed to keep my credit cards though! I am assuming that this is common practice, understandably. 

The obvious is possibly telling my credit card providers nothing, but eventually the system will catch up with me and cancel my credit cards, right?

I have no intention of defrauding any credit card providers or banks; I only want to keep my cards for Section 75 protection and online shopping in the UK. I am not keen on paying min. £9 PM fees for a particular topup credit card that comes with the added protection. Sorry, if I seem like a fussy cow to you. I never have to pay anything for credit cards and prefer to keep it that way! Any ideas ? 

Also, do you have any tips on dealing with the issue of " credit card's billing address" being different from " delivery address"? That sometimes happens when online retailers are being careful or even paranoid, when Paypal is not an option? I know some Paypal sellers don't deliver to non-billing addresses anyway. Using the mentioned topup credit card is an option. Anything else?

I will do my best to come up with fewer peculiar questions next time.  Thankyou. 

Cheers

 Dani


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

I gave up my US credit cards when moved to Thailand permanently. I did use my credit cards in the past when I came here for a few months at a time but I had my father pay the bills back home now that I am here full time it seemed useless thus I got credit cards here. 

There are stipulations on getting credit cards here and it is not easy. The best thing to do is if you are married to a Thai national in good standing that has an income of 60,000 Baht per month or more you can get them to cosign for a credit card for you, this is what my wife did for me for the first 3 years when I was here. She got me a credit card from Krungthai Bank PCL with a limit of 30,000 Baht and a Visa from Tesco Lotus with a limit of 65,000 Baht. 

After working here 3 years and establishing myself I was able to apply for my own credit cards. The minimum requirement was income of 60,000 Baht per month (only my income) continues work permit for 3 years, continues visa for 3 years and the same employer for 3 years.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

JustChris said:


> I gave up my US credit cards when moved to Thailand permanently. I did use my credit cards in the past when I came here for a few months at a time but I had my father pay the bills back home now that I am here full time it seemed useless thus I got credit cards here.
> 
> There are stipulations on getting credit cards here and it is not easy. The best thing to do is if you are married to a Thai national in good standing that has an income of 60,000 Baht per month or more you can get them to cosign for a credit card for you, this is what my wife did for me for the first 3 years when I was here. She got me a credit card from Krungthai Bank PCL with a limit of 30,000 Baht and a Visa from Tesco Lotus with a limit of 65,000 Baht.
> 
> After working here 3 years and establishing myself I was able to apply for my own credit cards. The minimum requirement was income of 60,000 Baht per month (only my income) continues work permit for 3 years, continues visa for 3 years and the same employer for 3 years.



Thanks so much again!

Sadly, I am married to my Brit hubby already. LOL Your story reminds me of mine when I moved to the UK. I had to learn about issues such as this really quickly. I am thankful for the expat experiences in every way; they have contributed to who I am.

I am managing to keep a UK credit card for the time being, despite clearing all my bills through direct debit every month. The irony is that the credit-card provider who is still keeping me is John Lewis. 

I am setting up a small business in Thailand. Hopefully, the income should eventually help me build up my credit file. It is just doing what I more or less did in England; a small price to pay for country hopping. Hope I have done enough before I have to go back to the UK next time. 

Cheers. 

Dani


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah, business is a much different case. It is possible to get lines of credit for a business and credit cards as long as you show your financials. I think the only businesses they don't extend credit to is small bars and restaurants which is the same in the US and I would imagine the UK.


----------

